# I'M NEW HERE AND FIGURED I WOULD POST A FEW PICS OF MY NEW FISH. :p



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm Obviously A Very New Fish Owner. My Husband Bought These A 1 1/2 Weeks Ago And I Have No Clue About Them. I've Learned A Few Things Through This Site, And By Chatting With A Few People. I Am Understanding That All Four Of My Mollies Are Females And One Is Looking Pregnant. So Hmmm.. I Have A Lot To Learn.. I'm Working On Getting A Bigger Tank And Getting Rid Of My One Goldfish. I Have A 10g. Tank As Of Now And A Separate 10g. Tank To Get Fixed Up For A Little Later.. But I Just Wanted To Post A Few Pictures Of Them. I Believe The First Picture Has The White One With Black Spots That I Believe Is Pregnant.. Any Information On These Will Be Greatly Appreciated.. Thanks..
~jamie


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

They look like Mollies too me. She looks a little pregnant- I might say so myself.

Search on yahoo and google about Mollies. Great kinds of fish!


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks.. i'm now worrying about all the fry. lol.. we'll have to see when she's going to have them..


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello and welcome. Great looking mollies you have.


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks.. kinda exciting lol.. i got a male now.. so i might have overwhelmed myself  lol


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice fish for now. But I wouldn't recomend keeping mollies and neons together.
They both require water conditions on the complete opposite sides of the scale.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Great little fish. Livebearers of all kinds are so full of personality. You'll have tons of babies with a male and a bunch of females. Be ready for a lot of work or a survival of the fittest scenario. Either way should be a fun experience.


----------



## Barb (Jun 25, 2006)

Very nice-looking mollies! I used to have black ones. It's a lot of fun when they have babies.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Very cool looking mollies ya got there. When I get a bigger tank I'm thinkin of puttin in a bunch of different colored mollies.:fish:


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Congratulations, you must keep us updated on the fry.


----------



## tahuampa (Jun 26, 2005)

hI jAMIE

sEEMS YOU DONT HAVE A MALE...SO YOUR HUSBAND BOUGHT THAT ONE PREGNANT!...HE BROUGHT HOME A PREGNANT FEMALE!!! LOL!
Dont forget to send photos of the fry...
Try get a larger tank.


----------

